# Nib question



## Haynie (Dec 19, 2011)

#6 nibs are for the big pens like the gents and tritons.  

#5 nibs are for the smaller Jr. series pens

Is this right?


----------



## glycerine (Dec 19, 2011)

correct.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Actually, Triton uses a 5mm, not a 6mm.

Gent, Cambridge, Majestic use the 6.


----------

